# 1988 quantum syncro wagon won't crank



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

Hey all, just got my new to me 1988 quantum syncro wagon home and it randomly stopped cranking over. This car was kept at my buddies house and repeatedly was started with no issue for about a month and yesterday I drove it home and it ran amazing. But today it would not crank, it was very slow cranking in the morning and by the afternoon it just wouldn't crank. 

It acts as though the battery is dead but it appears to have 12v. However while attempting to crank it drops all the way to 6v and all accessories barely work. The lights are dim, the power windows barely go up and down, ect.. 

I'm an experienced mechanic with earlier watercooled cars and I'm 99% sure it's the battery. I'm just trying to make sure there isn't anything else that would cause this.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

Just like every vehicle out there, if the alternator is not charging, the battery will go dead. 
Removed battery & alternator and have both Load tested.


----------

